

An open letter to the citizens of Oakland - sorenbs
http://www.opoa.org/uncategorized/an-open-letter-to-the-citizens-of-oakland-from-the-oakland-police-officers%E2%80%99-association/

======
wonderhamster
I'm an Oakland resident and I had already emailed Mayor Quan as well as my
city council member about this very subject, but received no response. The
police officers with the exception of when they were called upon to don riot
gear have been very pleasant. They have been generally keeping to themselves
and helpful to anyone who asked(as far as I saw).

While I'm generally not a fan of LEOs, it is clear that problems being caused
here, now are being caused by the city administration.

